# Stock Market Guru or Not?



## still_in_school (28 June 2004)

Hi Guys,

just interest to know, i went to this stock market seminar the other night, and the guy who was holding the seminar, claims to be a stock market guru, he reckons and says, that he can be manage funds by 20% without a doubt, the seminar didnt consist of many people as the location of the venue was quite hard to find, but what i am a little interested and would just like your opinion guys is...

he has a weekly newsletter on recommended stocks to buy and sell, the cost of this news letter is some what $595 a year, if i recall right, in his news letter, he states, you have 3 choices of different stock plans.

short term trading (1 day - 3 months)
medium term trading (up to 6 months)
long term trading (anywhere and above)

what i really want to know, is it worth buying this newsletter, and buying the recommended stocks he says to buy and sell...?

just some other little pointers... the guy boasts about, how he is an author of some book, writes articles in the AFR, Shares &amp; trading edge mag and does  a weekly radio interview....

if so, this guy, can do all this talk and seems like he can do the walk as well, are there any other good newsletters to purchase that recommend stocks to buy and sell?

or should i keep away from these such so called gurus?

Cheers,
sis

ps... thanks for your replies in advance....


----------



## Jett_Star (28 June 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

The insant I read your message the first instinct I had was DON'T GO THERE!

Offers that _normally_ include purchasing a newsletter promise you everything and deliver less than what you could obtain yourself with a little time and energy.

If you have that sort of money to blow invest in an appointment/s with a professional financial advisor from a large well established firm.


----------



## still_in_school (28 June 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Thanks Jett_Star,

just a quick question though, is there any so called guru, who you would recommend, for stockmarket education courses?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Jett_Star (29 June 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Hey SIS

I don't believe there are any gurus when it comes to investment.  It all comes down to risk, calculated or otherwise, whether the stakes are low or high.

There are plenty of good stock market courses around but I am in no position to judge which one is better than the other.  Anyone else?

In terms of who/what I recommend... do some research into who the 'successful' Australian investors you admire deal with re: managing their portfolios.

Also look into learning more about the psychology of investing, you may be better equipped than you think.

INSTINCT IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## JetDollars (9 July 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

SIS,

I went to a 2 hours 'Get The Edge' workshop and this guy named Kim Reilly seem to be a very clever guy who trading options successfully.

Anyone know him? Also I know that his teacher is Martin Simon.

?


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Thanks for your replies guys..  

Cheers,
sis


----------



## RichKid (23 September 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Hi,
There's a separate thread on 'Tip Sheets', it's got lots of info and sources. Up to you to decide in the end, it depends on your approach. But most people who call themselves 'gurus' on the market are out to rip you off. But there are some really good one, just don't know any personally.

RichKid


----------



## brad... (20 October 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Hey
My name is brad and Ive just completed the 21st Century education homestudy kit by jamie Mcytyre. Its great jamie teaches alot about mindset and stratergies on writing call and put options it is real low risk and so simple have a look at thier web site and forum.

Brad

My advice to you is do not rely on advice educate yourself so that you do not need advice.


----------



## Mofra (20 October 2004)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Personally I believe nothing beats creating your own ideas on entry & exit conditions, money management rules, your own risk profiles, timeframes etc. If you are going to pay someone else for their opinion, have you considered paying for an education system that teaches you how to trade & invest rather than just a tipsheet? 

I have subscribed to Huntleys before and regardless of thier performance (they outperformed the market during my subscription) the value I gained was reading how they turned the fundamentals of a company into a recommendation. I have also purchased the Smarter Starter Pack and although I don't really use swing trading anymore (or hand draw charts either -ugh), I found it much more useful than reading someone else's tips. 

Good luck with whichever course of action you choose to take, if you choose to puchase one remember noone gets it right everytime and you'll still need stoplosses and to rely on your own risk tolerances.

Cheers


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (23 June 2005)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Who was it SiS..Darryl GUPPY?


----------



## tech/a (23 June 2005)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Simply ask to see their audited trading statements of a year or so.

If they produce them and they are as stated then they are pretty genuine.

Ask also for a guarantee that if you follow to the letter their ideas and you still lose you'll get your money back(From their course)----even half of it. Of course you'll present your trading statements to verify trades.

That tends to sort them out.


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2006)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*



			
				brad... said:
			
		

> Hey
> My name is brad and Ive just completed the 21st Century education homestudy kit by jamie Mcytyre. Its great jamie teaches alot about mindset and stratergies on writing call and put options it is real low risk and so simple have a look at thier web site and forum.
> 
> Brad
> ...




From what I recall that guy was banned by ASIC, search these forums for more about him. Do your own research etc, I have no experience of 21st Century education apart from critical comments I've heard from others.


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2006)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*



			
				still_in_school said:
			
		

> Thanks Jett_Star,
> 
> just a quick question though, is there any so called guru, who you would recommend, for stockmarket education courses?
> 
> ...




This guy recommends Louise Bedford and Larry Williams, bet they don't come cheap though: http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,18883991-5001942,00.html

I've only heard good things about the following and pay attention to what they say:
 Nick Radge (especially after reading his book), Daryl Guppy (more or less introduced me to TA), Chris Tate (his Art of Trading has some great stuff on risk mgmt), bound to be others too....

I also think Edwards and Magee, although they are long gone, are great for the methodical approach by which they classified TA in their seminal work, Technical Analysis of Stock Trends; the second part on trading strategy is particularly useful.

Note that I have not mentioned many 'investor' gurus, guess you could always try to buy some time with Warren Buffett!!

And in case you've forgotten, there are heaps of very helpful people on ASF, some are pretty close to gurus imo!!


----------



## money tree (1 May 2006)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*

Gu = dark
ru = light

Translated to english it means "he who turns the darkness into light"........or to be a little less literal, 'he who sheds light on a dark subject'......and if we get rid of the metaphors we get "he who teaches what is not readily understood".

So under this definition, 'gurus' with tip sheets are not so unless they teach, while a lot of average Joes in here are gurus simply because they explain something to a newbie


----------



## RichKid (1 May 2006)

*Re: Stock Market Guru or Not ?*



			
				money tree said:
			
		

> ....
> So under this definition, 'gurus' with tip sheets are not so unless they teach, while a lot of average Joes in here are gurus simply because they explain something to a newbie




Interesting point about the educational aspect MT, I've noticed a number of tipsheets try to emphasise that they provide an educational slant as well, I know with Fat Prophets, for eg, that they do, their free samples explain a lot about the industry and how they value co's and which methods to use, trading tactics and lots of other stuff. TA based 'tipsheets' also show you TA theory and how they use it. I think there may be some sort of tax benefit since I've heard them mention the possibility of a deduction for 'education' costs.


----------



## coladuna (1 May 2006)

Does anyone here have any opinions on or experience with Australian Stock Report?


----------



## chemist (1 May 2006)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> ...
> or should i keep away from these such so called gurus?




You got the last bit right. Only stupids pay for stock market tips and "trading secrets". If you're reasonably presentable and have the gift of the gab, you are just as qualified to be selling these services as they are.

cheers,
chemist.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 May 2006)

In one`s job one doesn`t rely on tip sheets.

Trading is the same unless one is a bullmarket champion.


----------



## happytrader (2 May 2006)

coladuna said:
			
		

> Does anyone here have any opinions on or experience with Australian Stock Report?




Hi Coladuna

They are very good if you are the type of person who values and appreciates 
being told what to do and when to do it by experts.   Why not check out their trade history and size of their losses?

You can always take up their free trial offer to see if you could hypothetically trade it at the prices they suggest. 

Cheers
Happytrader


----------

